
Some programming language theory in R - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2016/01/some-programming-language-theory-in-r/
======
jmount
We use R to do analysis, but it actually includes a very powerful programming
language which can be used to conveniently teach (and execute) bits of the
lambda calculus.

